# Defining Self



## 32rosie (Aug 28, 2011)

To define self, one must first discover what self is not. By eliminating the possibilities, defining a clear idea of self becomes easier.

Material items do not define self, though because society defines us as consumers, our preoccupation with merchandise only seems natural. However, we are not the latest gaming system, or the shiniest kitchen appliance – essentially, we are all pack rats, and beneath the mound of everyday household junk our “self” can be found – but only if we choose to dig far enough. Furthermore, consider Bed, Bath, and Beyond – anyone who enters the store becomes overwhelmed by products that literally course the building from floor-to-ceiling. There are so many useless items in the store – what exactly is an Ulu, and why do I need one? – that any consumer able to navigate their way through the mess surely deserves some sort of award. Like the stereotypical American, our stores are engorged.

Media is another way _not_ to define self, though people insist on using it. The need for a certain amount of “likes” on Facebook, or the number of comments a status receives, determines someone’s confidence and self. These nearly narcissistic status-updaters, too busy projecting their artificially constructed selves, never attempt to introvert and discover their real selves. The idea of self is too vague, or in parallel, too complex, that the notion of actually thinking is quickly dismissed. Instead, people look outwards to media like Facebook, and avoid inner-growth. Comments on statuses soon transform into arguments, which becomes ridiculous in itself; however, because we can’t stand the idea of another person hogging the spotlight, we feel the need to project our superiority – what we dislike most about ourselves (the constant projection of an ill-defined self), becomes what we dislike most about others. 

In addition to Facebook, other media, like television, captivates viewers in a false spectacle, or “the non-event” – this phenomenon interrupts self-growth. People attach themselves to TV series, characters, plots – because TV represents reality, our perception of reality changes, and we become disappointed when our lives do not meet the expectations that we glean from television.

Magazines do not encourage self-growth either. The basic magazine marketed towards women is littered with seemingly beneficial tips – “how to take five years off your face” or so-and-so’s “weight-loss secrets” – until it appears that happiness is only measurable by weight loss, youth – whatever fashion deems acceptable that month. Presented through a non-threatening medium, the information seems harmless – however, in mass amounts, these magazines look more like propaganda than an aid – they define self for the reader.

Now that some of the superficial definitions of self are disproven, the way in which one _can_ define self becomes obvious. Part of defining one’s self is introverting and asking questions; one’s interaction with the surrounding environment influences these questions, provoking thoughts one must encounter to verify self. Therefore, the choices we make based on the influence of our environment and our own introversion, defines self.


----------



## Sea (Aug 28, 2011)

Where did it go ? I wanted to read it


----------



## Cricri (Sep 6, 2011)

Dear 32rosie,
So beautifully put. I loved it. Easy to read, to the point and full of humanity. 
My best,
Cricri


----------



## The Backward OX (Sep 6, 2011)

Absolutely brilliant. Perhaps what could have been added to the Facebook concept is creating/posting to blogs and forums.

Of course the question has to be asked, is an understanding of self necessary?


----------



## 32rosie (Sep 7, 2011)

A understanding of self is neccessary if I want to pass my English class. 

Thanks for the feedback Ox - I knew I was missing a couple points, so I'll definetely add blogs/forums into the discussion. In fact, I can't believe I excluded those in the first place.

Rosie


----------



## Robinjazz (Sep 7, 2011)

Beautiful, 32rosie.  

 Self:

A brilliant orb that begins to lose its luster about the third year after its incarnation. Its glow buried and lost beneath piles and piles of mud by its eighteenth year, one must then depend upon a shovel to unearth it and a garden hose to restore it to its natural, radiant beauty. 

 Which way to the nearest hardware store?


----------



## Cricri (Sep 8, 2011)

Sir Ox is being persnickety . I say that because when you use the word Facebook, I understood the concept of social networking in its broader terms. 
It was beautiful and I hope you will pass your English Class. My best, Cricri.


----------



## The Backward OX (Sep 8, 2011)

32rosie said:


> The need for a certain amount of “likes” on Facebook, or the number of comments a status receives, determines someone’s confidence and self. These nearly narcissistic status-updaters, too busy projecting their artificially constructed selves, never attempt to introvert and discover their real selves.





The Backward OX said:


> Absolutely brilliant. Perhaps what could have been added to the Facebook concept is creating/posting to blogs and forums.





Cricri said:


> Sir Ox is being persnickety . I say that because when you use the word Facebook, I understood the concept of social networking in its broader terms.



_Ooh la la._ There is no such thing as broadness to a concept like Facebook. _Let them eat cake._ [-X


----------



## Cricri (Sep 8, 2011)

The Backward OX said:


> _Ooh la la._ There is no such thing as broadness to a concept like Facebook. _Let them eat cake._ [-X




Thank you and yes please. I like mine very chocolaty ....{you were not expecting that reply,were you?  }


----------



## CelticMist (Nov 19, 2011)

Absolutely loved this Rosie, you have articulated very well what I also believe is wrong with the world, everyone is facing outwards and they never take the time to look back in, to understand themselves and what they are really doing in their lives, just following the latest fashion or trend as it is been fed to them. The culture of materialism and consumerism seems to make people believe the answer to happiennes is to conquer the world around them before they have even attempted to conquer themselves or know what their true 'self' is. Great piece and I love your style of writing. Please write more. By the way I hate what Facebook has become.


----------



## ClosetWriter (Nov 29, 2011)

Excellent bit of writing.


----------



## Samantha_CRD (Jan 5, 2012)

I absolutely love this. You have clearly articulated, the "bigger" issue in the world. By placing emphasis on external forces, (that are really beyond our control) before introspectively searching and wanting to know our genuine "self"- we will fail miserably at ever making a real change, not only in our personal lives, but also in the world. Very well written, i really enjoyed your voice.


----------

